# Yay, they arrived today!



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Here they are, my new babies! 10 S-S+ crystal reds, 10 A-S Crystal Blacks. One Red showed up berried, hopefully babies from the babies soon. 

This is my first dedicated CRS tank, has CRS, CBS, and Blue Pearls introduced this evening. So stoked!


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

sweet looking shrimp!! Best of luck with them!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks good man! good luck with those, hope they do well for ya. What size tank are they in?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks!

This is a little 10g nanocube I picked up off craigslist for $40. The older one with one bulb, but works great as a low-medium light tank, and keeps the filtration simple - inakes are already sponge backed in it by default.


----------



## studdedsham (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck man! Keep us updated on how things are going.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking good! I love these kind of shrimp.

Are you concerned w/ the CRS and CBS inter-breeding and losing the red colors?

Keep us posted how they do in your tank. I am keeping some CBS in a dedicated 10g shrimp tank as well and would be interested to know your water parameters.

-Roy


----------



## redcherryshrimp (Oct 27, 2008)

looks like you have a few tiger tooths in there


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

-o


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I've never had shrimp before, but I hope to soon. What happens if the crs and the cbs breed. What does it create?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Tank - nanocube, PH 7.4, KH 4, 74 degrees.

I've read enough conflicting reports to say umm, dunno what happens when they cross breed.  Some folks say 50/50, others say you can get chocolates and oranges out of it.... I hope to be able to say what happens for me in a coupla months.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i would try to lower the pH. i've kept CRS in a pH of 7.4 before and they were no where as active as when they were in a pH of 6.4. kH doesnt really matter much. what matters is TDS(total dissolved substance) and the amount of calcium and magnesium thats required for successful molt.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

They look great! Unfortunately agriculture laws forbid importing of live invertebrate.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

gratz!! they looks very nice, are you using ADA II ?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

ASI.

Week later, everyone still looking good. Routinely counting 18-19 out and active, and since the counts of reds and blakcs lternate being 10 out of ten, everyone seemingly still here.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

good luck man !!


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Have babies, yay!

Never realized how different it'd look versus cherries - these little suckers come out with color right off the bat, I swear I could grade 'em - well, if I could get them to sit still under a magnifying glass, lol.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats!!! How many babies do you have?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Who knows - I counted 7 today, but they are so so tiny, and the tank is packed with moss and anubias and crypts... Had a total of 5 berried females between blacks and reds, and saw a black still berried last night, not sure if there is still one or more red berried...


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

theres about 40/batch you wont notice them until they're about a month old


----------



## Mr. Larry (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool shrimp! Who did you order them from?

Larry


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Mr. Larry said:


> Cool shrimp! Who did you order them from?
> 
> Larry


Bought mine from Kangshiang (same name here and on Aquabid). I don't think he's allowed much to post in the Swap n Shop here due to the regular contributor rules thingy, but he has great stock. I had a friend also order from him, both of us were very impressed and pleased with the transaction and the shrimp.


----------

